# Power of Dankung Tubes



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey guys, I would just like to ask if anyone Knows what the most affective, powerful and accurate dankung tube is, i would like to use it for my hunting slinger.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, I can't say I've tried them all but the 50 /80s are brilliant and can handle serious weight ammo.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I've only tested the smaller tubes, but would feel comfortable with any of them in looped configuration for hunting anything that should be hunted with a slingshot. Near the end of the topic, some other members have reported on heavier tubes.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

i use looped 1745 or 1842, both do well with 11mm lead  its what i used to take the squirrel in my hunting post


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,

here is a chart of all the tubes I could find.










I shoot the Mega rubber ultra light tapered but not looped.

Looks like this.



















Zwillie


----------

